# BMX Kurse etc. im östlichen Bereichs HH???



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi

ich hätte mal lust einen BMX Kurs für fortgeschrittene  anfänger zu machen...
gibt es solche angebote überhaupt?? weil ich kann die tricks (wofür ich die möglichkeiten habe eig. schon so ziehmlich alle....)
deshalb hätte ich mal lust mit einem ''trainer'' zu fahren und das der mir dann sachen beibringt, auf die ich nie gekommen wäre...bzw. ich mich alleine ohne tipps etc. trauen würde...
es wäre auch toll , wenn es so in richtung park/street gehen würde
ich würde mich über angebote freuen 

bis denn , denn...heup


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

bitte......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

kann auch gerne privat sein....


----------



## heup (15. Oktober 2008)

gibts keine oder sind hier keine bmxer???


----------



## heup (15. Oktober 2008)

oder welche die was wissen??


----------



## heup (19. Oktober 2008)

dann eben nicht....


             *beleidigtgehweg*


----------

